# Paintball



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone interested in buying some paintball equip. I have 3 guns and a bunch of other parts and tanks, everything u need to start playing basically 
1. smart parts shocker sft with virtue board 
2. smart parts impulse with a cricket board 
3. IDC B2K
i spent well over 500 on just these guns and will sell everything for 150obo 
pm for ?s


----------

